# Bob's CNC router



## Magicbob (Dec 29, 2016)

Do any of you know anything about the Bob's CNC E3 Router Kit.
I have searched online and have not found anything negative, but thought I'd ask before I put my hard earned down.


----------



## hanau (Dec 29, 2016)

Never heard of it  are you doing metal or wood?


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 29, 2016)

www.bobscnc.com/products/e3-cnc-engraving-kit


----------



## Terredax (Dec 29, 2016)

I don't have direct experience with that particular machine, but I believe you will get exactly what you pay for.
It's MDF construction. Humidity and moisture causes many problems with that material and it isn't ridged enough for the stresses it will be subjected to. The MDF looks to be 1/4" - 3/8", most likely metric dimensioned.
Looking at the assembly, the MDF is intended to hold the backlash nut in position. 
It is belt driven and that has it's own issues. The combination of belt drive, along with MDF construction, don't depend on it having good resolution or repeatability.

For the price, and if you run it slow, and don't mind constantly working on it, it might work for your intensions. I personally would save for something of better quality.

If this is the rout you want to go, I remember a Joe's cnc in the classified. It is also MDF construction.

It's your "hard earned", as you say. It would be upsetting spending it on something that isn't satisfactory to your intentions and either toss it in a corner (money wasted) and give up on cnc, or have to invest in a better machine after the initial purchase.

Sometimes cheap is exactly that, and cnc isn't where cheap exists.


----------



## Magicbob (Dec 29, 2016)

only the spoil board is MDF, the rest is marine grade birch plywood.
I read a couple of reviews on another site, they were pretty good.
I think for the money I will give it a try. I have the ability in my day job to replace the wood with aluminum if needed, or maybe just get my feet wet with it and then build one later.

Thanks


----------



## Terredax (Dec 29, 2016)

For a little more cost, you will probably be more satisfied with this...

https://shop.carbide3d.com/collections/frontpage/products/shapeoko3?variant=11517165318

Much more ridged than plywood, HDPE, MDF or any of the other materials the so called cnc's use.


----------



## hanau (Dec 29, 2016)

May want to look at the x-carve also.


----------



## smik (Dec 29, 2016)

What are your plans for it and will it fill the need?


----------



## WWorkman (Dec 29, 2016)

I would be more concerned with the belt drive being used on all of the axis ( X, Y, & Z ) Being  made from marine grade plywood should have some rigidity, but I see the belts as being too flexible. A machine with ballscrew drive on all axis is more reliable, more costly yes but better, long term results.


----------

